
A hacker's guide to uncertainty estimates (2018) - srean
https://erikbern.com/2018/10/08/the-hackers-guide-to-uncertainty-estimates.html
======
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18182508](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18182508)

~~~
srean
Thanks Dan. I guess the dupe filter did not catch it because it was a while
ago.

~~~
dang
Reposts are fine after a year or so!
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

Those links to past discussions are just for the curious.

[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&que...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&query=by%3Adang%20links%20curious&sort=byDate&type=comment)

